# Bikepacking fashion



## dtownmtb (Jan 20, 2004)

You bikepackers out there have got it all wrong. These guys know how to dress for a singlespeed bikepacking adventure:

Follow-up to a fascinating photo | Dirt Rag Magazine


----------



## randyharris (Jul 1, 2009)

wow


----------



## longhairmike (Oct 5, 2009)

i think the people sitting at the tables are the same ones from the B&W photo


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

now there is a serious case of BA syndrome

seriously cool. . . though I can't say that the get up that they are sporting could have been comfortable at all.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

They must have been tougher than nails! Fixed gear and solid wheels on what must have been rough mountain roads, and doing it all wearing wool & neck ties.


----------



## Luuk (Feb 8, 2012)

wow


----------



## Captain Duderino (Jan 19, 2012)

Holy handlebars! 3, 3 1/2'? Leverage vs tree catching....


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

Francis Edwin Birtles (b.1881) knew how to dress for serious cross country touring. He was a famous popular figure in Australia, for his daring cycling adventures.

He was the first white man seen by several northern Aboriginal tribes, who tried to kill him on a few occasions. Frank Birtles carried a sawnoff rifle on the fork to keep the warriors at bay.

When he retired from cycling in 1910 he had cycled around Australia twice and had crossed the continent 7 times following the travelling stock routes and the old aboriginal pathways.

Birtles in temperate kit.










Birtles in tropical kit. I'm guessing that's a compass on his wrist not a Swatch Watch.










Warren.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow, that is far above any level I have ever dreamed of.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I gotta get some goggles and flight helmet like Francis. Way cool!


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

TobyGadd said:


> I gotta get some goggles and flight helmet like Francis. Way cool!


... and include this relatively new concept, a frame bag. Like the one William Virgin used when he crossed Australia's Nullarbor Plain in 1897, riding from Perth to Brisbane, about 5000 kilometre. In those days it wasn't called XC or off-roading or the riders bike-packers, the riders were called_ Overlanders_ because they rode when there were no formed roads.










Warren.


----------



## MRisme (Mar 22, 2010)

So awesome.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

those are some serious alt bars...looks like knee strikes may pose a problem though.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

1896 A Buffalo Solider troop. Traveled 1,900 miles across the West. This is them in Yellowstone. Don't these pics just make you feel like a wuss?


----------



## zzzwillzzz (Sep 6, 2007)

jmmorath said:


> 1896 A Buffalo Solider troop. Traveled 1,900 miles across the West. This is them in Yellowstone. Don't these pics just make you feel like a wuss?


that's a great photo on every level


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I feel like these landscape photos need to be recreated on a tour of some sort. Especially the first one from Norway.


----------



## jmpg (Sep 17, 2008)

I'd like re-create this one. Especially the rifle. I would be a good repellant for the crocodiles.

This Birtles character must have been one tough bloke


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Badazz riderz. I love seeing "archives" of old school bikepackers. Wool, waxed cotton, and leather work pretty dang well.


----------



## buckeye24 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow x 2


----------



## phirebug (Apr 20, 2012)

i'm gonna keep these pictures in a special file that i pull out every time somebody says they can't ride something because of some limitation of their equipment.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I like the bedroll-fork idea... it's like a mashup of Salsa anything cages and a mountain feed bag with steroids.


----------



## runbuddha (Jan 28, 2007)

look at the gearing they are pushing...looks brutal


----------

